# type of exhaust - please help



## MK1-76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hello again,

I need some help, again..... :lol:

I want to change my exhaust.

I want my TT to have a louder engine sound. NOT CRAZY LOUD though...not interested in straight pipes and poppin' at all.

I'm looking for a nice deep sound without flames....popping etc etc.
Also don't want to remap. Just want to keep it very simple and straightforward.

I researched on YT and Google and needless to say....I got completely lost after 10 mins.... :lol:

So far the ones that stand out the most for what I am looking for are:

MALIAN and GRAVITY PERFORMANCE.

My price range is not more that £350 !

As I said, it's gonna be a little upgrade to treat my ears when I'm driving around. Not really interested in any performance increase. If it comes along with the good deep sound...that's a plus...but not the reason for changing it.

Please help me choose, relying on your expertise 8)

PS: it would be great if you can link videos where I can hear the sound.

To give you and idea, I really like this kind of deep sound: 




Thank you all,
Mike


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Speak to pcw exhaust mods, the back box can be modified to change the sound, basically it's cut open modified and welded shut the end result is more sound coming out than staying in


----------



## MK1-76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks Delta4,

but I just want to find a aftermarket exhaust that I can buy and ask my mechanic to install.

I'm looking for TT owners that can suggest models/brands they have installed on their TT.

Open to suggestions and opinons.

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

The cheaper 3 inch cat backs will drone at about 3200 rpm.

I have a ToyoSports it sounds okay, but it's loud in the car.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's down to personal choice really, the systems i liked in my 20/30's i don't like at 50+ so custom is the way i would go, for a generic bolt on job you as well buy a ebay whatever and keep your fingers crossed for a good result.


----------



## MK1-76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Thank you Delta4 and Stuart.

Appreciate your help.

I think I'm gonna try the MALIAN catback system. 
*
Have you heard anything about MALIAN?* Good or bad....?

Do you guys think it's a good idea to keep the original system in case I change my mind in the future or decide to sell my TT ?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Wilky1974 (Feb 14, 2021)

MK1-76 said:


> Thank you Delta4 and Stuart.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


.... I have experience of Malian exhaust albeit from a Toyota perspective. General view was that they represent good value for money at the price point but the fit left quite a lot to be desired! I experienced five Malians of various styles and fitted three of them to cars. In all cases the fitment was out. Leaving one tailpipe higher than the other / sticking out further than the other. May be totally different on the Audi but I am steering clear of them.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

It's very easy to get a mismatch on the TT as one hanger is left - right and the other is front - back, and the exhaust 
back box the centre box is not from the centre of back box, because of Quattro subframe.
I found the best result was to trim as much as possible from the cat - cat back pipe, and then when you pull it back to join it is under tension, instead of wallowing around on the hangers.


----------



## MK1-76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Thank you StuartDB and Wilky1974,

all noted. took a screenshot of your replies to show to my mechanic prior installation.

@WILKY1974: apart from installation problems, you would say that the exhaust itself is good quality ?

Thanks again. Much appreciated  8)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I've got a non-resonated Blueflame, which to me is perfect, but it's sooooo personal as to what you like. I've had it for almost 10 years probably, and never wanted to change it.

Not sure you can get them any more (2nd-hand maybe), but a non-res Milltek would be very similar I would imagine.


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

MK1-76 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I need some help, again..... :lol:
> 
> ...


What's the condition of your system ? Lots of companies offer a centre silencer delete. It looks original but its just hollow inside. Ironically costs more than the one with a silencer inside !
That way you keep the rest of your original system. I think your budget is on the low side if you want a cat back decent system.
Guess it depends on how long you intend to keep your car.
I'm an adult now and would rather spend £400 on beer lol.


----------



## Wilky1974 (Feb 14, 2021)

MK1-76 said:


> Thank you StuartDB and Wilky1974,
> 
> all noted. took a screenshot of your replies to show to my mechanic prior installation.
> 
> ...


... yes, the quality was good, it was relatively light compared to the stock exhaust and the welds were good. I had mine for 18 months and it polished up really well.


----------



## MK1-76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi guys,

thank you all for your replies and help.

I have installed it on Tuesday but......IT'S WAAAAYYYY TO LOUD FOR ME.

Very nice deep note and all that....but for me....it's too much. Feels like the car is ready to take off any second....
I am going back to the original one, which I wisely kept :wink:

*so.... I AM SELLLING IT. 
BASICALLY BRAND NEW. LITERALLY IT HAS 3 DAYS. *

THE MODEL IS: 
*Audi Mk1 TT 180/225 3″ Catback Performance Exhaust, 8N, 1.8T, 98-06
SKU: MAL-067*

*If anyone is interested, please reach out to me here. 
I paid £295 for it.*
*
Happy to sell it for £200 ono*

See pics I took on Tuesday during installation.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

You could fit a quarter wave resonator pipe. It quietens them down and gets rid of the drone.
I built my own system and it was way too loud until i fitted the 1/4 wave pipe.
It reflects the sound wave of the frequency you want to cancel back into the pipe, cancelling it.


----------



## MK1-76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks Dave.

Do I fit it on the Malian exhaust or on the original Audi one ?

Big job? How much would it cost ?


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

It would need welding onto your noisy exhaust. A custom exhaust place could do it if they know how to work out what frequency needs cancelling, and actually understand how they work.
I used a sound analyser on my phone to get the peak bad frequency then worked out the length required to sort it.
Off the top of my head the length required for mine was 45 inch, my 1/4 wave calculator is on my old laptop.

Went from around 95dB to 75dB in the car at around 3k rpm, but still sounds nice when you floor it but not like an annoying noisy pipe.

Google quarter wave exhaust resonator pipe


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I cannot help laughing just a little bit...

Lots said they are loud and drone, and do nothing but noise, performance wise. What you bought looks like virtually a straight through pipe. My ToyoSports 3 inch cat back drove me to remove the spare wheel and fill the space up with no more big gaps

Just either get an open cone air filter or do the 'wak box' mod (that's popular also discussed on ASN for A3/S3) but I haven't done it myself. At least you get some induction noise, but only under load

Live and learn I suppose, you do get used to the noise.


----------



## Kieran225 (Mar 26, 2021)

MK1-76 hey mate, interested in the exhaust were you from please ?


----------



## Kieran225 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey mate I'm interested in the exhaust, were you from please?


----------



## MK1-76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi Keiran225,

I'm in London.

Mike


----------



## MK1-76 (Sep 22, 2019)

Kieran225 said:


> Hey mate I'm interested in the exhaust, were you from please?


Kieran,
I sent you a private message with my phone number.
Did you get it ?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MK1-76 (Sep 22, 2019)

FEW more pics today after I took it down and reinstalled the original exhaust.

This exhaust is literally BRAND NEW: 4 days old.

£200 ono.

take a look:


----------



## ChrisHannah (Jul 23, 2018)

Sent you a pm Mike


----------



## 5ilver5urfer (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi Mike,

Are you still selling this exhaust?

Scott


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

MK1-76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thank you all for your replies and help.
> 
> ...


Ohhh I see your in London, I'm in south london are you near ?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

For anyone thinking of the cheap Gravity 3" system:


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

Gravity exhaust sounds great. That video does not do it justice in the slightest. Mine sounds nothing like that. My main issue is the height it hangs at. Other than that, it's worth every penny.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

Mil-Keith said:


> Gravity exhaust sounds great. That video does not do it justice in the slightest. Mine sounds nothing like that. My main issue is the height it hangs at. Other than that, it's worth every penny.


so you've fitted something you're not really happy with,,, take's all sort's i suppose, :roll:


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> > Gravity exhaust sounds great. That video does not do it justice in the slightest. Mine sounds nothing like that. My main issue is the height it hangs at. Other than that, it's worth every penny.
> ...


Are you okay?

You've just come to a conclusion out of nowhere.. at no point did I say I'm not really happy... I just agreed it hangs low, as he states in the video. I'm more than happy with it, your input isn't needed


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

David C said:


> For anyone thinking of the cheap Gravity 3" system:


I'm with you and Bryn on that one, regardless of the sound his one hung too low, maybe a one off but I would also send it back.


----------



## LL02ONV (May 1, 2020)

have u still got this pls text me 07751034594


----------



## LL02ONV (May 1, 2020)

07751034594 text me if u still got this pipe


----------



## J.Naz (Nov 25, 2020)

I was considering that very exhaust as already have ram air filter fitted but want sure of the sound. What sort of sound does it give?


----------



## 5ilver5urfer (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi Chris, if you still have this exhaust could you drop me a PM with a contact number or email address mate? I'm a new member on here so I can't OM you back for sine reason & can't get access to the parts for sale either.

Scott


----------



## Moddedarosa (May 6, 2020)

Does anyone know where you can get OEM 225 cat back systems new? Internet doesn't seem to bring anything up other than the generic branded aftermarket systems.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Moddedarosa said:


> Does anyone know where you can get OEM 225 cat back systems new? Internet doesn't seem to bring anything up other than the generic branded aftermarket systems.


If you want a genuine OEM system, then a VAG parts dept, TPS, RPS.

But I expect you'll need to be sitting down when you get the price.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

StuartDB said:


> It's very easy to get a mismatch on the TT as one hanger is left - right and the other is front - back, and the exhaust
> back box the centre box is not from the centre of back box, because of Quattro subframe.
> I found the best result was to trim as much as possible from the cat - cat back pipe, and then when you pull it back to join it is under tension, instead of wallowing around on the hangers.


That sounds like a good tip. I will give it a try. "under tension instead of wallowing..." A bit like this thread :lol:

For people knocking or posting negative comments on what individual owners may or may not modify on their cars, you might want to remember that owners post things to share or enquire in good faith. It may be 'wrong' or a 'waste of time' to you, but it's best to remember what your Nan taught you when you were a kid - if you can't say something nice, it's best to say naught...

I always do a lot of research before I try and before I buy. One of things I found were that many TT owners who bought cat backs from the more expensive producers (Milltek, Borla, Scorpion, etc) also had fitment issues. I'm fully aware I may have to tweak the fitment but it's a choice that I will wear. By all accounts, the quality of the stainless & welds is good and at less than half the price - which for me is a saving of Aust $600 - well worth a bit of mucking around.


----------

